# WHAT FILMS HAVE YOU WATCHED OVER & OVER AGAIN?



## Wirrallass (Aug 20, 2018)

Mine are too numerous to mention but here's a few that I've enjoyed over the years ~ sometimes sitting on the edge of my seat or viewing through my almost closed fingers and sometimes with the box of tissues handy:~

The Sixth Sense ~ Bruce Willis
The Green mile ~ Tom Hanks & John Coffey
Field of Dreams ~ Kevin Costner
Gorillas in the Mist ~ Sigourney Weaver
Doctor Zhivago ~ Omar Sharif & Julie Cristie
The Day after Tomorrow ~ Dennis Quaid & Jake Gyllenhaal
and lastly (for now!)
Vertical limit ~ Chris O'Donnell

WL


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 20, 2018)

Sense and Sensibility - Emma Thompson and Kate Winslet, my favourite Jane Austen film
A Room with a View - Helena Bonham-Carter (as per my username)
Hot Fuzz - Simon Pegg and Nick Frost
Shaun of the dead - as above
The Conjuring - love a good 'possession'!
Polar Express - a family Christmas favourite
Rebecca - the black and white one, a big Daphne Du Maurier fan
The Harry Potter films - my son and I are big fans


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2018)

A Christmas Carol, with Alistair Sim - the _*only*_ Scrooge!  Such an atmospheric film.
Alien, with Sigourney Weaver - much more my type of space film, never really liked Star Wars

Also, lots of old sci-fi movies from the '50s - love the way some of them have NO science in them, but others really try hard to use the latest discoveries and 'hard science', whilst still looking extremely dated, have watched them time and time again. 'Destination Moon' springs to mind   Also, One Million Years BC, with Raquel Welch in her fur bikini!


----------



## Ruby/London (Aug 20, 2018)

Breakfast at Tiffany's
Local Hero
The Godfather trilogy
Muppet Christmas Carol
La Strada
Wings of Desire
Fear Eats the Soul
The Wizard of Oz
Ghost Dog


----------



## Ljc (Aug 20, 2018)

The inn of the sixth happiness, loosely based on a true story. I’m always in tears when the children are fleeing.
The Navigator, a child’s sci fi but I love it
True grit, the original with the Duke.
Terminator.
All of the Star Trek films.
All the Rocky films.
Most of the Carry on films.
I think that’s enough for  now


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 20, 2018)

Educating Rita ~ Michael Caine & Julie Walters
Dirty Dancing ~ Patrick Swayze & Jennifer Grey. I've seen this film umpteen times!
An old favourite ~ The Nuns Story with Audrey Hepburn
20K Leagues Under the Sea ~ James Mason
Little Women ~ Susan Sarandon
Laurence of Arabia ~ Peter O'Toole
ZULU ~ A brilliant film
The Great Escape ~ Steve McQueen ~ is another brilliant film
and Colditz.

WL


----------



## Ljc (Aug 20, 2018)

Just had to add these.
Goodnight Mr Tom.
Seabiscuit.
Zulu. 
The true story of Heken Keller, sorry I’ve forgotten the title.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 20, 2018)

The Diary of Ann Frank
and
Schindlers List

WL


----------



## Ruby/London (Aug 20, 2018)

Just had to add...

It's a Wondeful Life


----------



## Rachel64 (Aug 21, 2018)

Not much of a film watcher  but these few I have watched at least 3 times possibly more.
Matilda
Wizard of Oz
The Sound of Music
The Polar Express


----------



## Hazel (Aug 21, 2018)

All the Fred and Ginger films
Chicago, the musical
Bond movies
Anything with Tom Hanks and Harrison Ford
Soppy Christmas movies
The News - great movie
Anything based on truth


----------



## C&E Guy (Aug 21, 2018)

It seems that every time you turn on the tv, there is a Bond film, a Die Hard film, a Rambo film, a Lethal Weapon film, Terminator2 or The Shawshank Redemption. These are always on, and I always end up watching them.

When the girls were young, we would have a video or DVD and watch them again and again until they wore out. They, even now, have a pile of Christmas DVDs up in the loft which get brought down every year in December and watched in their ascending order. They rank all the films in order of favouritism, and count down a top 20.

Obviously the holiday tv favourites have been watched dozens of times too (Great Escape, Mary Poppins, Magnificent 7, Carry On Cleo, Dambusters, Battle of Britain, Where Eagles Dare, Wizard of Oz, The Colditz Story, Ealing comedies, Zulu etc).

Q -Who was the first guy killed in Zulu?

A - Will ("Fire at will!")


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 21, 2018)

Casablanca
Cabaret
The Silence of the Lambs
The Shining
Blade Runner
Gone with the Wind
2001


----------



## Ljc (Aug 21, 2018)

Just a few more 
Playing for time.
Angels with dirty faces.
The seven samurai 
The magnificent seven.
Fame.
Blade Runner.
Silence of the lambs.
All the James Bond films with Sean Connery. 
The Bullet proof monk


----------



## Ruby/London (Aug 21, 2018)

You've got us going now ...

Blade Runner definitely....
Seven Samurai, great favourite but on man, whose poor horses.
Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown - Amodovar
Pink Flamingo and anything by John Waters - used to go to the late night flea pit in Portobello Road to watch all the JW runs.
39 Steps


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 21, 2018)

Geebus - so many. Just off top of head:

Birdman of Alcatraz
Henry V (the Branagh one)
Lawrence of Arabia
Celine & Julie Go Boating
Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me
The Maltese Falcon
Bringing Up Baby
His Girl Friday
Armageddon (I like it!)
Unforgiven
Richard III (the McKellen one)
Mulholland Drive
Harvey
Paths of Glory
Clockwork Orange
Kind Hearts & Coronets (best Brit movie ever??)
Rio Bravo


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 21, 2018)

As everybody is coming clean..

Psycho
Dirty Harry
The first twenty minutes of Saving Private Ryan (the rest of the film is boring)
Seven
Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil. 
High Plains Drifter
The Big Sleep


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 21, 2018)

Alien 
Wizard of Oz
Stir crazy
Psycho
Rear view window
Fame
Flashdance
Throw mama from the train
Great expectations
Interview with a vampire
Bram stokers dracula
40 days of night
Insidious


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 21, 2018)

Oh and
Ghostbusters
Groundhog day (love Bill Murray!)


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 21, 2018)

Well, one of my all time favorites is "Last of the Mohicans", seldom miss an opportunity to watch it.


----------



## Uller (Aug 21, 2018)

In no particular order....
Aliens
Alien
Blade Runner
John Wick
Zulu
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Star Wars OT
The Book of Eli
Little Miss Sunshine
Black Hawk Down

I’ll be back later for more....


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 22, 2018)

Forest Gump !   Every time its on


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 22, 2018)

Run Forest "Run" . A comedy with a storey. Airplane. "Stop calling me shurley"


----------



## Ljc (Aug 22, 2018)

Back again lol.
My left foot
Forest Gump
Star wars
Dances with Wolves
Kidnapped
Treasure island
Saving private Benjamin
Gorillas in the mist
Born free
Living free
I’ve just remembered the title of the film I mentioned earlier about Helen Keller a deaf, dumb and mute child. The Mirical worker.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 22, 2018)

In the nineties I used to have a part time job as a projectionist at the Beverley Picture Playhouse. At the time it was Britain's oldest cinema, it was a little run down and was always limping along on the verge of closing down. When a modern cinema complex opened on the North side of Hull that finished it off. Beverley now has a modern cinema of its own and the Playhouse is now a clothes shop with eye watering prices. Working as a projectionist meant that the films that I saw more than once were too many to count. A few good men was one that comes to mind, "You can't handle the truth."

Really numerous re-watchings involved VHS or DVD of course so here are some of the ones on my list.
Terminator - "Wash day tomorrow, nothing clean right?"
Highlander - "Happy Halloween ladies. Nuns, no sense of humour."
Muppets Chrismas Carol - "A blue furry Charles Dickens who hangs out with a rat?"
Shrek - "Not everybody likes onions, Cakes! Cakes have layers."
Enter The Dragon - "We forge our bodies in the fire of our wills."
Star Wars - "If there's a bright centre to the Universe, You're on the planet that it's furthest from."
Monty Python and the Holy Grail - "Well I'll ask him but I don't think He'll be very keen, He's already got one you see."
Monty Python's Life of Brian - "What are you doing creeping around a cow shed at two o'clock in the morning, that doesn't sound very wise to me."

I must have seen The Great Escape lots of times just because it has been shown so often on the telly. Steve McQueen played the German Dispatch rider who was knocked off his motorbike as well as the escapee who knocked him off it. German dispatch riders generally rode shaft driven flat twins, either BMW or Zundapp. They were unlikely to be riding a 1960s Triumph in the early 1940s.


----------



## christophe (Aug 23, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Oh and
> Ghostbusters
> Groundhog day (love Bill Murray!)



Love that you watched Groundhog Day over and over again...!


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Aug 24, 2018)

First blood.
Get carter ( classic when Alf Roberts is shoved off the multi storey.)
The shining. 
An officer and a gentleman.
Whiskey galore!
The Italian job.
Scum
Quadrophenia.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Aug 24, 2018)

Purely belter.  A brilliant little film. I saw this when I once lived  in Newcastle. It’s a proper Geordie film.


----------



## eggyg (Aug 24, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> As everybody is coming clean..
> 
> Psycho
> Dirty Harry
> ...


I can’t watch Saving Private Ryan ( or as I call it, “Saving Ryan’s Privates”.)


----------



## eggyg (Aug 24, 2018)

I’m not a great repeat watcher of films but if I have to choose it would be The 39 Steps, the Robert Donat version. Brilliant film, I now have it on DVD, all redigitalised. Mr Eggy on the other hand can watch films over and over, so I will give you his list, watched much more than 3 times.
The Bourne Series.
Gladiator
Book of Eli
Braveheart
All the Daniel Craig James Bond films.


----------

